

StackExchange site for Freelance Developers - needs your votes - tomsaffell
http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/11624/freelance-developers

======
kylec
It now has enough followers, but it still needs 5 "on topic" and 5 "off topic"
questions. A question is considered "on" or "off topic" when it reaches 20 of
those respective votes.

